

OpenBSD 5.7 will be released tomorrow (2015-05-01) - singold
http://www.openbsd.org/57.html

======
geggam
Get it here

[https://www.openbsdstore.com/cgi-
bin/live/ecommerce.pl?site=...](https://www.openbsdstore.com/cgi-
bin/live/ecommerce.pl?site=shop_openbsdeurope_com&state=item&dept_id=01&sub_dept_id=01&product_id=CD57)

